# Can you do this with your quad



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I know some of you guys are good at working on your quads, but can you do this?


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

So this is what they call 'Black-Ops' in the army


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't know about the re-assembly but I know a couple of neighborhoods where they disassemble quicker than that!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I've seen that 1st.1/2 in NYC. But it was a Spanish crew.....lmao.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Lets take that jeep threw a couple mud holes then see them do that but holly crap.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brutemike said:


> Lets take that jeep threw a couple mud holes then see them do that but holly crap.


There' not using many bolts and no nuts man...most of it will be lost in the mud...lol


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

That is awesome! I wish my quad would do that, sure would make for a quicker clean-up.


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

wooooow!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Driller, can you guys do that with the tank ?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

swampthing said:


> That is awesome! I wish my quad would do that, sure would make for a quicker clean-up.


Yeah, but do you want six guys in your garage every time you want to clean your quad? You'd never get it put back together properly...
- take this off, have a beer
- take that off, have a beer
- clean this, have a beer
- clean that, have a beer
...........etc, etc, etc


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

OH! I apologize D, thought that was the point. I think your example requires too much cleaning between grogs though.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> There' not using many bolts and no nuts man...most of it will be lost in the mud...lol


 I know and none of them are tight.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

1976 Motta, Sicily...2 9 year old Italian boys opened the passenger side vent window with a pocket knife on my locked 1974 Volkswagen Superbeetle and made off with my $300.00 Clarion radio/cassette player in under 30 seconds! I caught them but felt vunerable. Still irks me to this day!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Told you us Canadians are right some smart!

Stunt was done during a parade here in Halifax by our local military. 

Thats what we call some home grown ingenuity!!


----------

